# NY Yankees



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

1-0


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 1, 2011)

*Let's Go Mets*


----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2011)

Yankees are pretty good at going 3-0

it's that 4th win that's a problem


----------



## Geoff (Apr 1, 2011)

Granderson looked pretty good in center field.   We'll see how the other starters do.   If they get production out of the whole staff, that team is going to win a lot of games.


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

drjeff said:


>



+1

I'll be at opening day at Fenway next Friday. My brother in law works there... yay! :beer:

I heard the bars open at 5:30 AM. :-o


----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> +1
> 
> I'll be at opening day at Fenway next Friday. My brother in law works there... yay! :beer:
> 
> I heard the bars open at 5:30 AM. :-o



Why so late??   :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


>



i think we're in for a tough year


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 1, 2011)

drjeff said:


>



http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/04/01/us-baseball-redsox-mit-idUSTRE7301OR20110401

MIT predicts Boston will dominate.


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 1, 2011)

drjeff said:


>



Yeah Baby!!


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 1, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> 1-0



Ya gotta start somewhere. GO YANKS.

Boston Fans are HOMO'S


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

Can't win 'em all unless you win the first one


Let's go YANKEES!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Can't win 'em all unless you win the first one
> 
> 
> Let's go YANKEES!!!





Hey I'm down with my NY bro's.


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

Where's the poll?


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> Where's the poll?




I usually notice it sticking out of Boston fans arses


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> Where's the poll?





tjf67 said:


> I usually notice it sticking out of Boston fans arses



Nick meet TJ :lol::smash:


----------



## WJenness (Apr 1, 2011)

GO SAWX!!!

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Ya gotta start somewhere. GO YANKS.
> 
> Boston Fans are HOMO'S



excellent 

are you a racist as well or just a homophobe???

stay classy NY


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2011)

So the Sox haven't opened, yet they're already a half game out??


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> excellent
> 
> are you a racist as well or just a homophobe???
> 
> stay classy NY




I am neither.  Thanks for asking.

Hey can you tell me the tire story again?  Come on i know you want to.  GENIUS!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Nick meet TJ :lol::smash:



awwww :evil:


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> awwww :evil:



You gotta admitt...he gotcha pretty good with that one.


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> You gotta admitt...he gotcha pretty good with that one.



Yes, yes he did.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> I am neither.  Thanks for asking.



right..............

little Timmy can be anything he wants behind a computer screen


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> right..............
> 
> little Timmy can be anything he wants behind a computer screen




I don't get what your are inferring.  Care to elaborate?


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> I don't get what your are inferring.  Care to elaborate?



I think he may like you???


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 1, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> I think he may like you???




Oh My :roll:   I don't think a meat salesman could afford me though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2011)

So classy Tim, insulting someone's profession.  What's next?  Going to make fun of my wife?


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 1, 2011)

Watsamata? Saux Suck so bad they can't have there own thread?  "Total Domination Baby!!!"


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> Watsamata? Saux Suck so bad they can't have there own thread?  "Total Domination Baby!!!"



Fer real....they just can't stay away from the pinstripes


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> So classy Tim, insulting someone's profession.  What's next?  Going to make fun of my wife?



  Why would I pick on your wife?   BTW I must have missed that page in the rule book as to what is allowed and what is not.
Cheer me up and tell me the tire story PLEASE..
Go YANKS.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Why would I pick on your wife?   BTW I must have missed that page in the rule book as to what is allowed and what is not.
> .



Ragging on another man's livelyhood / profession is about one step up from ragging on another man's wife.  

Ofcourse a low life scumbag like yourself would never comprehend that.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

NE'rs are touchy today...mwhahahahah

Lighten up Francis


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> NE'rs are touchy today...mwhahahahah
> 
> Lighten up Francis



wouldn't expect a classless lowlife like yourself to understand either there Imuscle #2.


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Ragging on another man's livelyhood / profession is about one step up from ragging on another man's wife.
> 
> Ofcourse a low life scumbag like yourself would never comprehend that.




Oh ok.  Is it comparable to calling someone a racist or a homophobe?  Let me know I am trying to get it straight in my head.
Sticks and stone may break my bones but those tires u bought will never fit.

GO YANKS


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> wouldn't expect a classless lowlife like yourself to understand either there Imuscle #2.



Sticks and stones will break my bones but words will never hurt me.

Mwahahahahahahhahaha

It really must piss you off that you can't make me mad


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Oh ok.  Is it comparable to calling someone a racist or a homophobe?  Let me know I am trying to get it straight in my head.
> Sticks and stone may break my bones but those tires u bought will never fit.
> 
> GO YANKS



Do as I say...not as I do...dah head


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

i go to the gym pump some iron feeling all flexed out n'feisty  come on back turn THIS shitstorm on -- c'mon girls calm down dammit . 

Lets get back on topic


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Sticks and stones will break my bones but words will never hurt me.
> 
> Mwahahahahahahhahaha
> 
> It really must piss you off that you can't make me mad



nope

get plenty of pleasure as is watching you and TJ act like big bad internet tough guys.  pretty laughable that you're supposedly grown men.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> nope
> 
> get plenty of pleasure as is watching you and TJ act like big bad internet tough guys.  pretty laughable that you're supposedly grown men.



Tough guy huh...that's pretty funny. Lighten up Francis, your the one with their panties in a bunch, not me.:roll:

GO YANKEES!!!


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> wouldn't expect a classless lowlife like yourself to understand either there Imuscle #2.



Campi when did u start moving up in the world??  Me thinks the mod need to be modded


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Campi when did u start moving up in the world??  Me thinks the mod need to be modded



Apparently 2day.

Something is bothering him today....usually he's much nicer. We'll give him a pass today wouldn't want to send him into tailspin just be4 the weekend and all.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 1, 2011)

dood is one uptight brah fo' sho'


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2011)

not really at all

just a very low tolerance for internet assholes


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

U should watch your language MR.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> dood is one uptight brah fo' sho'



Don't let him find out we're friends G-zola...he'll start hatin' on you too


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 1, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Don't let him find out we're friends G-zola...he'll start hatin' on you too



So you r saying this is my fault???  The guys just out of his chicken.  Meds may be?  

Go YANKS!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> So you r saying this is my fault???  The guys just out of his chicken.  Meds may be?
> 
> Go YANKS!!



Of course it's your fault :flame:

You big meaneeee


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Ya gotta start somewhere. GO YANKS.
> 
> Boston Fans are HOMO'S



think what ever you want TJ

not a fan of people using bigoted comments and I called you on it.  That's where it started.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

So like a Red Sucks fan to be able to take a little ribbin'.....geez


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> So like a Red Sucks fan to be able to take a little ribbin'.....geez



Had he said 'losers', 'assholes', whatever.......I honestly wouldn't care.

I put Homo right up there with Nigger in terms of repulsiveness.  Most gay people I know would agree.


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Had he said 'losers', 'assholes', whatever.......I honestly wouldn't care.
> 
> I put Homo right up there with Nigger in terms of repulsiveness.  Most gay people I know would agree.



. Backpeddle commence


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> . Backpeddle commence



nope.  seriously dude, swing away with the insults.  I really could care less. But, try and show a little class instead of putting down a sexual orientation or a profession.  not cool at all.


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

I had to download another smilie just for this thread.


----------



## mountainman (Apr 1, 2011)

*Yankee tickets for 4/4 vs. Twins.*

Got 2 tickets to sell for 4/4 vs. the Twins. Seats are Sec. 232B Row 9 1,2. Face value are $55 will accept offers, can't make it have to work. I can e-mail tickets or can mail hard tickets. If you live in Vermont can hook up for hard tickets. Like to see some one use them, eating tickets don't taste good. P.M. if interested.


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Had he said 'losers', 'assholes', whatever.......I honestly wouldn't care.
> 
> I put Homo right up there with Nigger in terms of repulsiveness.  Most gay people I know would agree.



R u sure about that meat man. All of the homos I know could care a less.  Call them a fagget well that's a differant story.   This was a Yanks thread.  You start your crap. Get put in place and then this is what u come up with.    I gotta keep telling myself RED SUX FAN.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> R u sure about that meat man. All of the homos I know could care a less.  Call them a fagget well that's a differant story.   This was a Yanks thread.  You start your crap. Get put in place and then this is what u come up with.    I gotta keep telling myself RED SUX FAN.



then we have different gay friends.  Mine absolutely consider Homo just as harsh as Faggot.

Think about what you said.  You basically said Red Sox fans are gay and there's something wrong with being gay. Tell me "Red Sox fans are HOMOS" means anything different than that? 

 Then you back it up with the snarky remark that Red Sox fans take polls in their ass.

You CLEARLY think something is wrong with being gay Timmy.  Defend why you would say such childish bullshit if it's not true.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2011)

and out of curiousity Timmy, what is it that you do for a living?

Just curious if it's so much better than my occupation.  What makes what you do so great that you feel the need to rip on others occupations?


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> then we have different gay friends.  Mine absolutely consider Homo just as harsh as Faggot.
> 
> Think about what you said.  You basically said Red Sox fans are gay and there's something wrong with being gay. Tell me "Red Sox fans are HOMOS" means anything different than that?
> 
> ...



Hold on just one minute there lil buckaroo.....couldn't "Sucking Ass" be considered a homosexual act???? 

Or is saying Suck Ass not childish bullshit.

Once again I'm very confused.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 2, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Hold on just one minute there lil buckaroo.....couldn't "Sucking Ass" be considered a homosexual act????
> 
> Or is saying Suck Ass not childish bullshit.
> 
> Once again I'm very confused.



Gay or straight....does anyone really want to suck ass???  


Now, kissing ass is a whole different story. Let me present as exhibit A, 85% of participants in some online forums....


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 4, 2011)

2-1

Red Sux......0-3 :wink:

Go Yankees!!!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 4, 2011)

did baseball start already?


----------



## WJenness (Apr 4, 2011)

2knees said:


> did baseball start already?



Don't know.

It's still hockey season...

GO BRUINS.

-w


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Now, kissing ass is a whole different story. Let me present as exhibit A, 85% of participants in some online forums....



 good one...


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 4, 2011)

dmc said:


> good one...



a VERY good one


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't talk trash with Boston fans anymore..  They seem to can't handle it...  "homo" comment aside..

The whole Jets/Pats trash talking thing just bored me..  

Trash talk rules!!!


----------



## bigbog (Apr 5, 2011)

Looked pretty good last night(Mon)..against Minnesota.   
You never know, maybe the Red Sox's pitching will gel in the 2nd half...and put up a stormin' winning streak..;-)  ...but Eleven homers by Texas on Sunday = think they wanna get back to post-season play with a score to settle.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 5, 2011)

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Q3B1MG2HKdA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


"Total Domination!!!"


<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Q3B1MG2HKdA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## 2knees (Apr 5, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Q3B1MG2HKdA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> 
> "Total Domination!!!"
> ...




I think your attempt at domination resulted in epic failure.


----------



## buellski (Apr 5, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Q3B1MG2HKdA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> 
> "Total Domination!!!"
> ...



Yankee You-Tube fail.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanx Buellski. As for you, 2kness, no error will ever compare to Bill Buckners epic '86 Error.  As a Yankee fan it still warms my heart


----------



## dmc (Apr 5, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> Thanx Buellski. As for you, 2kness, no error will ever compare to Bill Buckners epic '86 Error.  As a Yankee fan it still warms my heart



As a Met fan.. Your welcome..


----------



## 2knees (Apr 5, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> Thanx Buellski. As for you, 2kness, no error will ever compare to Bill Buckners epic '86 Error.  As a Yankee fan it still warms my heart




Three to nothing.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 5, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> Thanx Buellski. As for you, 2kness, no error will ever compare to Bill Buckners epic '86 Error.  As a Yankee fan it still warms my heart



There's a great song on the newest offering from the band that goes by the name The Baseball Project called "Buckner's Bolero". It's actually quite a tribute to a pretty damn good ball player that will forever be remembered for his "my legs won't let me bend that deep any more" mishap in the '86 Series. As a Mets fan since...well, almost as long as there's been Mets...it's a gift that I'll never forget.  

http://store.yeproc.com/album.php?id=15391


----------



## buellski (Apr 5, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> Thanx Buellski. As for you, 2kness, no error will ever compare to Bill Buckners epic '86 Error.  As a Yankee fan it still warms my heart



No problem.  Even as a Sox fan, those Avis commercials are pretty funny.  I like this one too:



Wicked cold!


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 5, 2011)

buellski said:


> No problem.  Even as a Sox fan, those Avis commercials are pretty funny.  I like this one too:
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked cold!



Hu, I just assumed you were a Yankees fan... Guess they run in Boston as well? Thats awesome, they crack me up every time!!


----------



## buellski (Apr 6, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> I just assumed you were a Yankees fan



:blink:uke:  Nah, but funny is funny.



twinplanx said:


> Guess they run in Boston as well?



Not that I'm aware of...just saw that one on You Tube after watching the first.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 6, 2011)

buellski said:


> :blink:uke:  Nah, but funny is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm aware of...just saw that one on You Tube after watching the first.



well thanx again for linking the video properlly. Pretty classy for a Sox fan


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 8, 2011)

Red Sux fans are being pretty quiet


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 8, 2011)

http://devour.com/video/the-rivalry-begins/


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 8, 2011)

ok Lets Go Yankees, rally time!!!


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 8, 2011)

Not the way I wanted to start my weekend...


----------



## buellski (Apr 8, 2011)

It's good to be home! For as bad as Lackey's been, I'm glad Phil Hughs was worse 

Here's a good quote from Peter Abraham of the Boston Globe during the 2nd inning of today's game:

"MIT is being contacted to figure out Lackey's ERA at this point." :smile:


----------



## twinplanx (May 15, 2011)

wtf Com'on guys...ya can't let big sloppy beat us. Fuck that sweep BS!!!


----------



## twinplanx (May 15, 2011)

FWIW. I HATE when Yankee games are not onYES...


----------



## WJenness (May 15, 2011)

lol @ A-Rod's Buckner impression...

-w


----------



## WJenness (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the short porch Yankees! (x2 tonight!)

-w


----------



## twinplanx (May 15, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Thanks for the short porch Yankees! (x2 tonight!)
> 
> -w



Whatever guy, its May...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2011)

Can I be the first to say that I HATE Sunday Night baseball.  Glad the Sox won, but why not start the games, especially on Sunday at say 6:30?  I know I have no desire to stay up until 11:30 or later on a work night to watch the game.  More important than that, what about all the kids out there who can't watch, but an inning or two before they need to go to bed.  I feel the same way about the playoffs.


----------



## 2knees (May 16, 2011)

as yogi says, it gets late early....

1/4 of the season gone.  hard to believe the yanks and sox are walllowing in mediocrity at this point.  although the sox are in a better "place" right now then the yanks.  Garcia looks like John burkett out there and colon, well, its colon.  Good luck with that staff the rest of the year.   oh thats right, Hughes will save your season....:lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 10, 2011)

How bout' them Yankees?  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> How bout' them Yankees?  :lol:



I don't follow baseball, but I was thinking the same thing when caught part of the sports on the news last night...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 10, 2011)

Everyone relax...it's June :roll:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 10, 2011)

I am relaxed.  Just enjoying a bit of spring cleaning

SWEEP


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I am relaxed.  Just enjoying a bit of spring cleaning
> 
> SWEEP



:grin:

I got nuttin


----------



## marcski (Jun 11, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> :grin:
> 
> I got nuttin



I am a met fan...  But I mean how can anyone ever say anything about the Yankees...even with 2 bowox sweeps this season.  I mean they have won practically 1 out of every 4 world series.  That is an absolutely mindboggling statistic....  And, as we all know baseball is a game of statistics.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 11, 2011)

marcski said:


> I am a met fan...  But I mean how can anyone ever say anything about the Yankees...even with 2 bowox sweeps this season.  I mean they have won practically 1 out of every 4 world series.  That is an absolutely mindboggling statistic....  And, as we all know baseball is a game of statistics.



Right on

One of my fav t-shirts is " Got Rings "......shuts 'em right up


----------



## Geoff (Jun 11, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Right on
> 
> One of my fav t-shirts is " Got Rings "......shuts 'em right up



Not really.

Most of those rings came in a time when the Yankees bought up all the talent.   The MLB draft leveled out the league in the 1960's and the Yankees totally sucked.   When free agency happened, the Yankees started buying up players again.   The rules were since changed to add a big luxury tax so the Yankees can't just spend infinite money.

The other major market teams are now pretty much at parity with the Yankees.   It's still not a fair league like the NFL where all the teams pool the TV revenue and there is a a hard salary cap.   Texas, the LAA & Dodgers, Philly, Boston, ... field competitive teams and are able to retain their best players.   Sucks to be Pittsburgh or Kansas City where you know on April 1 that your team has zero shot at the playoffs.   I benefit from it as a Red Sox fan since my team can afford an AGon and Carl Crawford that San Diego and Tampa can't.   My team can afford to keep their best home grown talent like Youk and Pedroia.

With today's spending levels, the Yankees will always be competitive but they're unlikely to be the dominant team.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 11, 2011)

Kind of similar to how the Montreal Canadians used to dominate when they had the 'cultural option' in the drafts of the early days. They could select two French Canadian born players before any other team were allowed to draft a player.  Generally speaking, the best North American hockey players come from PQ.  So, they pretty much had the top two young players added to their teams every year.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 11, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Not really.
> 
> Most of those rings came in a time when the Yankees bought up all the talent.   The MLB draft leveled out the league in the 1960's and the Yankees totally sucked.   When free agency happened, the Yankees started buying up players again.   The rules were since changed to add a big luxury tax so the Yankees can't just spend infinite money.
> 
> ...



Well, I hear ya, BUT any team cold've done what the Yankees did/do but they chose not to. The fact remains the Yankees have more rings than anyone and until that changes I will wear my "Got Rings" shirt with pride.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 11, 2011)

Any team with enough money, yes.  

but, you'll get no argument from this Red Sox fan that the Yankees are the superior organization throughout history.   Though since 2000, it's been fairly even between the Sox and Yankees.  Until an ownership change happens with one of the teams, this will probably be the case for a long time.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 11, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Most of those rings came in a time when the Yankees bought up all the talent.



What?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2011)

damn

well, winning streaks always come to an end.  nice 9 game run.  Shields was just on fire last night for the Rays.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 9, 2011)

Congratulations, Captain!  
Ruth, Gehrig, Dimaggio, Yogi, Mantle, Maris....and now Jeter. 

_*Jeter Reaches 3,000 Hits With Home Run*
Derek Jeter became the 28th player in baseball history to reach 3,000 hits on Saturday, with a home run in the third inning at Yankee Stadium off the Tampa Bay Rays’ David Price. In doing so, Jeter became the first player in the Yankees’ storied history to reach the hallowed number. ***_

Link: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/10/sports/baseball/jeter-reaches-3000-hits-with-home-run.html


----------



## JimG. (Jul 9, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Congratulations, Captain!
> Ruth, Gehrig, Dimaggio, Yogi, Mantle, Maris....and now Jeter.
> 
> _*Jeter Reaches 3,000 Hits With Home Run*
> ...



Didn't Wade Boggs also hit a HR for his 3,000th hit...and didn't he play for TB at that point in his career?

Hard to believe it's been almost 16 years since Jeter got to the majors.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 10, 2011)

Simply a great player with a super attitude !


----------



## Geoff (Jul 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Simply a great player with a super attitude !



I wonder if he has 3000 hits on Minka Kelly yet?


----------

